# 8wt fly line



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

I was using the Scientific Anglers wf8f redfish taper on my TFO-BVK 8wt. This line did not perform well for me or my set up. It felt heavy, sluggish and did not cast very good. 
I changed to the Scientific Angler Mastery Textured Series, Professional Custom taper, Textured, Grand Slam, wf8f.
The new line loads the rod easily and smoothly, forward and back cast into wind, shooting distance all are perfect. If you are in the market for a new line this is a winner.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Funny, it really depends on your casting style. I tried their Chard's Grand Slam 8wt and hated it. I tend to carry a lot of line, so I use longer heads, like bonefish tapers. Glad you found a line that works for you.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Orvis bonefish line is all we use.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

I agree with "Worm Drowner" finding a rod-line combo that works for you is whats important. If you don't have confidence in your equipment you won't be able to make those critical cast. My personel prefernce in lines right know is the "Rio's warm water Clouser" . I also like the "Orvis Bass taper" for my short 8' rod. This time of year I usually will use a fresh water line. They tend to lay better; not as much coil. Then when the water temperature gets up to 70 F switch back to the warm water lines.


----------

